# Taxi fare from DF´s airport to Angel of Independencia, Paseo de la Reforma



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

My Canadian friends, a couple, are planning to fly from PV to Mexico City and stay at the Hotel Geneve close to the Angel in Zona Rosa. Hotel Marriott stated on their website a taxi from the airport to their hotel, 3 blocks from the Hotel Geneve, costs $50.00 US. Is this correct? Alan


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Too much!*

Alan, that rate sounds excessive, unless they are renting a Suburban to carry them. A sedan should be less expensive.
Mexico City airport taxi info here. (Scroll down for rates of specific taxi companies.)

Yellow Cab Mexico quotes a fare to Hotel Geneve of $209 pesos in a sedan.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Anonimo said:


> Alan, that rate sounds excessive, unless they are renting a Suburban to carry them. A sedan should be less expensive.
> Mexico City airport taxi info here. (Scroll down for rates of specific taxi companies.)
> 
> Yellow Cab Mexico quotes a fare to Hotel Geneve of $209 pesos in a sedan.


Thanks.That sounds more in line with what I figured it should be. I will pass on this site to them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

If they are up for a little adventure, they could take the subway for $2 or $3 pesos each.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I wouldn’t recommend the ”adventure” of dragging luggage up and down the subway stairs and escalators; the taxi price is reasonable enough. Unless they have enough people and luggage to require a van (_camioneta_), they will want a regular car (“_sedán_”). 

However, for everyone’s information, the Metro (subway) price rose to *5 pesos* this past December. It is quite controversial. We happened to be taking the metro on the first day of the fare jump, and there were lots of fare protesters in the stations, holding the turnstiles to let all users through for free. The security and metro officials were letting them do it without confronting them.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> If they are up for a little adventure, they could take the subway for $2 or $3 pesos each.


I would never recommend that a newcomer to Mexico City take the subway from the airport to their hotel. If they are carrying more than one small piece of luggage, it's possible that they won't be allowed to get on the subway in the first place. If they arrive during one of Mexico City's many rush hours, it would be a rather unpleasant "adventure". By the way, the subway fare is now 5 pesos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maesonna said:


> However, for everyone’s information, the Metro (subway) price rose to *5 pesos* this past December. It is quite controversial. We happened to be taking the metro on the first day of the fare jump, and there were lots of fare protesters in the stations, holding the turnstiles to let all users through for free. The security and metro officials were letting them do it without confronting them.


I think the protests have mostly ended by now. The protestors had no idea what a deal the DF subway is and were just using the increase in the fare to make lots of political noise, my opinion, of course!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I would never recommend that a newcomer to Mexico City take the subway from the airport to their hotel. If they are carrying more than one small piece of luggage, it's possible that they won't be allowed to get on the subway in the first place. If they arrive during one of Mexico City's many rush hours, it would be a rather unpleasant "adventure". By the way, the subway fare is now 5 pesos.


I would never take a taxi in a strange city if a subway was available. It is good to be aware of your own preferences. One person's adventure is another's nightmare.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Once upon a time, attending a convention in Chicago; cold and very windy November, a doctor friend decided to take a taxi from the convention hotel, just a few blocks to where we were staying. He was driven into an alley, stripped naked and robbed of everything. He had a cold walk back to the convention hotel, where he simply walked up to the desk, amid stares of those in the lobby.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I would never take a taxi in a strange city if a subway was available. It is good to be aware of your own preferences. One person's adventure is another's nightmare.


Taking a taxi from the Mexico City airport is safe and not that expensive because of the "authorized taxis" system. If someone arrives at Terminal 2 of the airport, is there a direct connection to the subway?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I would never take a taxi in a strange city if a subway was available. It is good to be aware of your own preferences. One person's adventure is another's nightmare.


People unfamiliar with a city, especially a city as huge and congested as Mexico City, often make the mistake of using the subway when they have luggage ... and regret it. It's one of the foolish things a newbie does in the city. The subway is oftentimes massively congested and it's not uncommon to have to drag luggage up a hundred steps either because there's no escalator or the escalator is out of service. Rember, too, that a change of lines is most often needed and can be confusing. There are times the police will not allow someone to enter the subway system with luggage. The cost of taking a taxi in the city is so relatively inexpensive, traveling from the airport with luggage by taxi is almost the smartest choice.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

It should be between 250 and 300 pesos. The taxis at the airport are a little more expensive than regular taxis, but they are safe.

To go from the airport to my house in Bosques, its 380 pesos. It all is rated on Zones.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Taking a taxi from the Mexico City airport is safe and not that expensive because of the "authorized taxis" system. If someone arrives at Terminal 2 of the airport, is there a direct connection to the subway?


No direct connection to the subway, from Terminal 2. An arriving passenger can take the tram back to Terminal 1 and then walk the block to the edge of the airport property to descend into the subway and then walk the long connecting distances in the Pantitlan terminal area to Line 1 which takes the person(s) to the Insurgentes Metro station and from there the person(s) would walk 1/2 mile to the Angel (or nearby). Or, the passenger can walk the 1/4 to 1/2 mile (from airport property) from Terminal 2 to the Pantitlan Metro terminal (instead of going back to Terminal 1 - but I don't suggest doing that with luggage, or after dark).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> It should be between 250 and 300 pesos. The taxis at the airport are a little more expensive than regular taxis, but they are safe.
> 
> To go from the airport to my house in Bosques, its 380 pesos. It all is rated on Zones.


It shouldn't be that much. Alan's friends are going to a hotel in the Zona Rosa. I live near the Angel (very near the ZR) and have never paid more than $200 from the airport to my apartment.


----------



## conorkilleen (Apr 28, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> It shouldn't be that much. Alan's friends are going to a hotel in the Zona Rosa. I live near the Angel (very near the ZR) and have never paid more than $200 from the airport to my apartment.


With what cab company (kiosks at the airport) and when was the last time?

The last time I went from the Airport to ZR was 2 years ago and it was definitely over 200. Did you get the senior discount? I joke...or do I?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

conorkilleen said:


> With what cab company (kiosks at the airport) and when was the last time?
> 
> The last time I went from the Airport to ZR was 2 years ago and it was definitely over 200. Did you get the senior discount? I joke...or do I?


I think it was Yellow Cab, not sure. I last took a cab from the airport to my neighborhood last November. No senior discount. Some of the companies at the airport charge more than others, so you have to ask for prices at more than one booth. Also, if you are several people and have lots of luggage, you'll have to take a van, and they cost much more than regular cabs.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Isla Verde said:


> If someone arrives at Terminal 2 of the airport, is there a direct connection to the subway?


It’s about a 400-m walk along the street to Pantitlan metro station – I’ve done it a couple times when meeting people or seeing them off – one wouldn’t want to do it while lugging suitcases or backpacks, nor after dark.

Alternatively, one could take a the inter-terminal bus to Terminal 1 (last time I did it cost 10 or 12 pesos – that was over a year ago – I don’t know the current price) – unlike the free inter-terminal train, anyone can take the bus, you don’t have to be an airline passenger.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

The Yellow Cab fare one poster led me to on the website he posted above on page 1 stated $209.00 pesos. [ gov´t. airport website] They have a condo in PV leased for 3 months and will be away 3 nights and probably have a small bag and arrive at Terminal 1. I will meet them there to hang out. My wife is busy. 

I am staying nearby at the Palace Hotel, which we have stayed at before, cheaper rooms. 

Anyone wanting to get together for a coffee or sweet bread later at night [ about 9:30 - 10:00 ] let me know. Feb. 27 to March 2nd. Thank you all for the great info.

Any info. on tours in English to Teotihuacan and around Mexico City Zona Histórica would help. Alan


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

AlanMexicali said:


> Any info. on tours in English to Teotihuacan and around Mexico City Zona Histórica would help. Alan


I sent you a pm with some links about tour websites.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I took a taxi from Aeropuerto to Mexico Norte (the bus station once). It cost me more than the ticket from Mexico Norte to Guadalajara. And I did pay for the taxi at the taxi ticket stand. 

I take the DF subway with a big backpack all the time. But I don't necessarily recommend it for others. You have to know how you like to do things.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I took a taxi from Aeropuerto to Mexico Norte (the bus station once). It cost me more than the ticket from Mexico Norte to Guadalajara. And I did pay for the taxi at the taxi ticket stand.


That's a much longer ride than to the Zona Rosa. Do you remember how long it took? And how much it cost?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> That's a much longer ride than to the Zona Rosa. Do you remember how long it took? And how much it cost?


It cost about $275 mxn. It was 4 or 5 years ago and I don't remember exactly. I landed at DF around 10 pm. I asked a security guard and someone else about the subway. They both assured me that the subway had stopped running. They were wrong but I didn't know any better. So I took a taxi. We were stuck in traffic and being passed by the subway cars running on elevated tracks next to the road. At that time the senior citizen fare from DF to Guadalajara was about $250 pesos, so I spent more for that 20 minute taxi ride than I did for the 7 hour bus ride home. 

Aeropuerto and Norte are on the same subway line. It would have been faster than the taxi. Going to Zona Rosa from Aeropuerto, you have to transfer at Oceania and San Lázaro, so it is not as convenient.

The night time taxi fare is higher than during the day, but I think I paid more than the official night time cab fare, even though I purchased the taxi ticket at the authorized stand at the airport. This experience may have to do with why I am not a big fan of airport taxis. In every city in the world, they restrict the cabs that can pick up at the airport and consequently the fare going away from the airport is always about 50% higher than the fare to get to the airport.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In every city in the world, they restrict the cabs that can pick up at the airport and consequently the fare going away from the airport is always about 50% higher than the fare to get to the airport.


I've found that the fare going to the airport from my apartment is just a bit less than what the authorized taxis charge going from the airport, depending, of course, on how bad the traffic is. It certainly isn't 50% less.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> I think it was Yellow Cab, not sure. I last took a cab from the airport to my neighborhood last November. No senior discount. Some of the companies at the airport charge more than others, so you have to ask for prices at more than one booth. Also, if you are several people and have lots of luggage, you'll have to take a van, and they cost much more than regular cabs.


On the way out of arrivals go to the approved taxi sales point for SItio 300 (shorter queues and reliable). Buy your ticket and present it at the exit. They will tell them which exit door to take for the right taxi rank. The airport taxis are safe and they have a standard rate by area of the city. To Reforma, as mentioned by others on the forum, this should be 250-300 pesos. I really wouldn't recommend newcomers to the city to take the metro or metrobus though it is much cheaper and if your Spanish is good and luggage light it might be an option. Please warn them that the area around the airport is grim and doesn't reflect the buena honda of my home town.

Saludos


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I've found that the fare going to the airport from my apartment is just a bit less than what the authorized taxis charge going from the airport, depending, of course, on how bad the traffic is. It certainly isn't 50% less.


I guess I was speaking (writing) beyond my knowledge. In Guadalajara, a taxi from the airport to centro currently costs $300 pesos. Going to the airport, the fare depends on what you can negotiate with the driver, but they all will accept $200 pesos.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I guess I was speaking (writing) beyond my knowledge. In Guadalajara, a taxi from the airport to centro currently costs $300 pesos. Going to the airport, the fare depends on what you can negotiate with the driver, but they all will accept $200 pesos.


Everytime I take a taxi from airports in Mexico as compared to taking a regular taxi to get there, or even leaving a bus terminal I would guess the fare is 50% more on average. $300 instead of $200 = 50% more. Airport taxis being consistently 50% higher than bus terminal taxis.

Taxis that pick you up at home charge an extra fee and taxis that pick you up after 9PM also charge a fee and out of respect a taxi driver who loads your suitcases or shopping when stopping to pick you up somewhere gets a tip for doing it. Normally taxi drivers who do no special service do not expect a tip.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Everytime I take a taxi from airports in Mexico as compared to taking a regular taxi to get there, or even leaving a bus terminal I would guess the fare is 50% more on average. $300 instead of $200 = 50% more. Airport taxis being consistently 50% higher than bus terminal taxis.
> 
> Taxis that pick you up at home charge an extra fee and taxis that pick you up after 9PM also charge a fee and out of respect a taxi driver who loads your suitcases or shopping when stopping to pick you up somewhere gets a tip for doing it. Normally taxi drivers who do no special service do not expect a tip.


Other than when I'm arriving in Mexico City for a short visit and only with a small bag and use the Metro system (during "off" hours) I always take an authorized taxi from Benito Juarez International Airport to wherever it is I'm staying. I do that 1) because it's safer, 2) because it's quicker than traveling by bus/metro/walking, and 3) because I'm often tired after my journey to get into Mexico. So I'm willing to pay the upcharge for the service. And, as we know taxi's from airports are often much higher in cost than regularly charged fares in that particular city. Recently, in Acapulco - the fare from the airport was MX$500 which was highway robbery (the authorized fare).

When I return to the airport in Mexico City I utilize a "random" taxi, which I hail on the street. I have my own method of doing this which I think minimizes safety risks (I typically leave for the airport before dawn when the streets are empty). Let's say my fare to the hotel is about MX$215 in the authorized taxi from the airport ... the fare in the randomly selected taxi from the street is about MX$65. There's s a three-fold upcharge using the airport authorized taxi.

I understand the "why" of the higher prices charged by the airport authorized taxi's: the airport authority (or maybe the D.F. local government) assess a heavy fee/tax in the taxi drivers), the taxi's are typically driven/owned by someone who's very experienced and knowledgeable, and whose reputation and background for safety have been verified and who present absolutely no risk to my safety. And, they have to 'dead head' back to the airport without a fare. The vehicles are also typically in better condition and more comfortable than the typical street taxi in the city.

As for tipping: I always tip the driver when coming from/going to the airport, but not other taxi drivers. Not unless some sort of special service/courtesy has been provided. The airport trips get a tip and I tell the driver the tip is for a safe journey. I'll tip other taxi drivers for non-airport trips if I know they haven't ripped me off by taking the longest/most expensive route when I know a better/less expensive route was a clear option. I've become a bit more generous over the years and safe travel in a taxi is worth something special, IMO.

The authorized/sitio taxi's found at Mexico City bus terminals do operate on a fixed-price-for-zone system but I classify those drivers/vehicles lower than the airport authorized taxi drivers. The vehicles are also of lesser quality/maintenance, from what I've experienced. I sometimes tip those drivers, but using the criteria I use for random taxi's in the city. Sometimes, too, if I have a particular security concern that's been minimized.

In Mexico City, a surcharge is permitted by the government, I'm thinking it's 20% over the daytime meter rate, for trips taking place between 10 p.m. and 6 a.m. I think the city allows the higher charge because it's riskier for drivers to work those hours. Early a.m., when I leave for the airport, I'm sometimes charged that 20%, while at other times I'm not. It's been hit/miss as to consistency.

Where I live, Chicago, as an illustration of comparison with the D.F., the fare from the airport is the same meter rate approved for travel by taxi anywhere else in the city. The city does collect, however, a $1 or $2 p.p. tax when you arrive/depart the airport by taxi. As is the custom in all or most of the USA, we tip the taxi driver.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> Other than when I'm arriving in Mexico City for a short visit and only with a small bag and use the Metro system (during "off" hours) I always take an authorized taxi from Benito Juarez International Airport to wherever it is I'm staying. I do that 1) because it's safer, 2) because it's quicker than traveling by bus/metro/walking, and 3) because I'm often tired after my journey to get into Mexico. So I'm willing to pay the upcharge for the service. And, as we know taxi's from airports are often much higher in cost than regularly charged fares in that particular city. Recently, in Acapulco - the fare from the airport was MX$500 which was highway robbery (the authorized fare).
> 
> When I return to the airport in Mexico City I utilize a "random" taxi, which I hail on the street. I have my own method of doing this which I think minimizes safety risks (I typically leave for the airport before dawn when the streets are empty). Let's say my fare to the hotel is about MX$215 in the authorized taxi from the airport ... the fare in the randomly selected taxi from the street is about MX$65. There's s a three-fold upcharge using the airport authorized taxi.
> 
> ...


Yes airport taxis are federally licenced and probably/definately pay more per year than city taxis and are always newer and cleaner and the seat belts work.

On another note taxis in San Luis Potosi have working meters and a rate sheet on the back of the seat that states the rate charged when first picked up. Higher at home [called for by phone] and higher after 9PM.

On a second note taxis in Mexicali and TJ and other places I have taken taxis have their meters disconnected or no meter, all of them. It appears Baja state regulators allow this to happen. When you want a taxi there you negotiate a fare. Tourists get a 100% increase as a matter of fact there and I always know this so play their game and usually get 10 to 20 pesos off the 2x charge they first ask for but not the rate we get when I am with locals and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> On a second note taxis in Mexicali and TJ and other places I have taken taxis have their meters disconnected or no meter, all of them. It appears Baja state regulators allow this to happen. When you want a taxi there you negotiate a fare. Tourists get a 100% increase as a matter of fact there and I always know this so play their game and usually get 10 to 20 pesos off the 2x charge they first ask for but not the rate we get when I am with locals and keep my mouth shut.


Taxi's in Acapulco have no meters. Each ride requires pre-negotiation as to what you as a passenger are willing to pay. Stop and ask three drivers what a fare is to the same location and you'll get three different answers. Tourists always pay much more than locals. It's a very abusive environment, but Acapulco and Guerrero are amongs the most corrupt/dishonest places in the nation, IMO. In Mexico City all taxi's, with the exception of some radio or sitio taxi's, have meters. The challenge is for the passenger to determine whether or not the driver has set the meter correctly as to time of day or other considerations. Also, too, there are times you just know the meter has been fixed and the driver is advancing it at a rate faster than it should calculate ... because you've traveled a certain distance over and over and know what the fare should be. When this happens I just hand a driver what I think the actual fare should be, not what's on the meter ... and walk away from the taxi with a driver shouting obscenities at my back.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> Taxi's in Acapulco have no meters. Each ride requires pre-negotiation as to what you as a passenger are willing to pay. Stop and ask three drivers what a fare is to the same location and you'll get three different answers. Tourists always pay much more than locals. It's a very abusive environment, but Acapulco and Guerrero are amongs the most corrupt/dishonest places in the nation, IMO. In Mexico City all taxi's, with the exception of some radio or sitio taxi's, have meters. The challenge is for the passenger to determine whether or not the driver has set the meter correctly as to time of day or other considerations. Also, too, there are times you just know the meter has been fixed and the driver is advancing it at a rate faster than it should calculate ... because you've traveled a certain distance over and over and know what the fare should be. When this happens I just hand a driver what I think the actual fare should be, not what's on the meter ... and walk away from the taxi with a driver shouting obscenities at my back.


I tried that in TJ once and the driver got a butcher knife out from under his seat and I handed him the extra $50.00 pesos. The fare should have been $100.00 pesos.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Other than when I'm arriving in Mexico City for a short visit and only with a small bag and use the Metro system (during "off" hours) I always take an authorized taxi from Benito Juarez International Airport to wherever it is I'm staying. I do that 1) because it's safer, …


In what sense is a taxi safer than the Metro? It would seem to me that riding in a subway car with hundreds of other people is going to be safer than getting into a taxi where you are taking pot luck on who the driver is. With the possible exception of women getting groped on a crowded subway or bus, public transit seems inherently safer than a random taxi. And the Metro has separate cars for women and children.

I am not implying that taxis are dangerous. I frequently take them and have never heard of a problem. I just don't understand the comment that they are somehow safer than Metro.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

> I am not implying that taxis are dangerous. I frequently take them and have never heard of a problem. I just don't understand the comment that they are somehow safer than Metro.


Pickpockets, mainly.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

Getting through the turnstile, walking up and down a zillion stairs, in the semi-darkness, inside a Metro station, carrying bags, sounds crazy to me--to put it mildly! I hate going on it with anything but a small handbag. 

In addition, if you should happen to get on a Metro train during a crowded period of the day (most of the day, everyday) carrying a suitcase or large traveling backpack, you will understandably be the most UNPOPULAR person in the entire city--taking up space with your bag and possibly getting hurt, hurting someone else, or losing your bag in the process of getting on and off the car. Getting on and off at certain stations is one of the most intense experiences you'll ever have.

I don't mean to cast doubt upon your experience with the Mexico City Metro system, but I wonder how often you have traveled on it? I'm on the Metro several times a week, but have only used it to the airport once--and I had a "handler" with me to help me out. It was still hard, and that was a million years ago (I take taxis to and from the airport now.). I love the Metro, but no way with bags. Just my opinion.


----------



## sfmaestra (Oct 8, 2013)

I meant to address my comment to Tundra Green. I now realize you don't live in DF, so perhaps my remarks are a bit over the line. Please forgive my tone (if it's audible in print).


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

sfmaestra said:


> Getting through the turnstile, walking up and down a zillion stairs, in the semi-darkness, inside a Metro station, carrying bags, sounds crazy to me--to put it mildly! I hate going on it with anything but a small handbag.
> 
> In addition, if you should happen to get on a Metro train during a crowded period of the day (most of the day, everyday) carrying a suitcase or large traveling backpack, you will understandably be the most UNPOPULAR person in the entire city--taking up space with your bag and possibly getting hurt, hurting someone else, or losing your bag in the process of getting on and off the car. Getting on and off at certain stations is one of the most intense experiences you'll ever have.
> 
> I don't mean to cast doubt upon your experience with the Mexico City Metro system, but I wonder how often you have traveled on it? I'm on the Metro several times a week, but have only used it to the airport once--and I had a "handler" with me to help me out. It was still hard, and that was a million years ago (I take taxis to and from the airport now.). I love the Metro, but no way with bags. Just my opinion.


You are not over any line, you just live differently than I do.

I am by no means a regular rider on Metro since I don't live in Mexico City. However, I generally pass through there once or twice a year. Cumulatively, I have ridden the subway probably a dozen or more times, always with a backpack. The backpack takes up very little extra room. People's upper bodies tend to be bigger than their legs. I stand the backpack on the floor between my legs and I doubt that I use more space than many of the larger people around me. I have never had anyone complain or even look askance at me. 

As far as going up and down stairs, well I walk up and down mountains with a backpack for recreation, so that is not a constraint for me. To each his own.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Reservations made. I also told them how to get to their hotel by Yellow Cab at the airport. [thanks for the good info.]

Now I am studying the Metro lines from this Metro map my wife knew about: 

http://www.metro.df.gob.mx/imagenes/red/redinternet.pdf

I need to get to Monumento de la Revolución from "Autobuses del Norte" first [ETN bus from San Luis Potosí] and then to other DF sites later.

My wife thinks the Metro station at Hildalgo coming in on the Green line will be hard to navigate so I told her I will get off there and walk instead of taking the Blue line to Revolucion to get off, 1 stop.

Then she goes to Goole Map and gives me lessons on walking in the área for 30 minutes, what a sweetheart.

Anyone see problems with me getting to the Autobuses del Norte on an ETN bus arriving at 6:30AM? Should I take a latter bus? I like the idea that my wife will drop me off at midnight in SLP and wait there while she goes home and I can sleep on the bus.

If I do arrive at 6:30AM what is the best thing to do? Wait there for awhile or head out on the Metro to the Monumento de la Revolucion? I will have a small napsack and will be dressed nice.

By the way from last week to today ETN raised their rate $25.00 peso to MC and with them stating they will not raise their rates even when the Jan. 1st IVA came into effect. I have an INAPAM card.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

AlanMexicali said:


> Reservations made. I also told them how to get to their hotel by Yellow Cab at the airport. [thanks for the good info.]
> 
> Now I am studying the Metro lines from this Metro map my wife knew about:
> 
> ...


No problem taking Metro at 06:30. Have you used Metro with an INAPAM card before? The system is that you go up to the security guard at the turnstiles. You show him your INAPAM card, he/she swipes their pass over the card reader, then you go through that turnstile. No fee.

The change at La Raza is a long walk. The yellow and green lines really have two separate stations connected by a long underground tunnel. The walls of the tunnel are lined with backlit science photos. The exhibit changes all the time, I don't know how often, but going there once or twice a year, I never see the same exhibit twice.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

AlanMexicali said:


> Anyone see problems with me getting to the Autobuses del Norte on an ETN bus arriving at 6:30AM? Should I take a latter bus? I like the idea that my wife will drop me off at midnight in SLP and wait there while she goes home and I can sleep on the bus.
> 
> If I do arrive at 6:30AM what is the best thing to do? Wait there for awhile or head out on the Metro to the Monumento de la Revolucion? I will have a small napsack and will be dressed nice.


The Hidalgo Metro station is one of the city's busiest, because it connects two very congested lines. The walk to the Revolution monument is relatively easy, and quick ... from there. But you could easily switch lines and take the Metro there. The Metro will be congested even at that hour, however. The bus station will be bustling at 6:30 a.m. when you arrive and it's as good an hour to arrive as any. You'll be missing the heart of the rush hour on the highway and the bus should arrive without much if any delay. I suppose I've missed your mention of it, but what's happening at the monument that you're heading there at that hour?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> The Hidalgo Metro station is one of the city's busiest, because it connects two very congested lines. The walk to the Revolution monument is relatively easy, and quick ... from there. But you could easily switch lines and take the Metro there. The Metro will be congested even at that hour, however. The bus station will be bustling at 6:30 a.m. when you arrive and it's as good an hour to arrive as any. You'll be missing the heart of the rush hour on the highway and the bus should arrive without much if any delay. I suppose I've missed your mention of it, but what's happening at the monument that you're heading there at that hour?


Getting to the Palace Hotel 1 1/2 blocks from the Monumento to drop off my napsack at the front desk so I can walk around without it and try to check in early by asking what time is good for them. I simply need to have my hands free. My wife says she feels like my "burra" when we travel or go shopping in el centro. :smile:

I like to walk and feel safe enough anywhere reasonable.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the additional details. About shopping: remember that things don't really start to happen in Centro until about 10 a.m. Some of the mercados function early, but aside from them it'll be quiet at 8 or 9 a.m., from what I've experienced. About the Metro: given the location of the hotel ... I think walking from Hidalgo Metro station is the best choice.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Longford said:


> The Hidalgo Metro station is one of the city's busiest, because it connects two very congested lines. The walk to the Revolution monument is relatively easy, and quick ... from there. But you could easily switch lines and take the Metro there. The Metro will be congested even at that hour, however. The bus station will be bustling at 6:30 a.m. when you arrive and it's as good an hour to arrive as any. You'll be missing the heart of the rush hour on the highway and the bus should arrive without much if any delay. I suppose I've missed your mention of it, but what's happening at the monument that you're heading there at that hour?


I got at Centro de Autobusses del Norte at 7 AM, got on the Yellow line with no problem going 1 stop to Las Razas and walking undergound for about 1 mile to the Green line. There was the zoo you mentioned. I was on the platform lined up where the doors open and every person lined up pushed their way to the front as soon as a train showed up, about every 5 or so minutes. They shoved their way into the cars as every car was packed like sardines and the people exiting had to shove their way out, with the help of some of the other sardines. No one waited for them to exit to make room. The door several times had to try to close as people wouldn´t fit inside and occasionally a person got ejected forcably by people already squeezed in.

After more than 10 trains I got out of the way of the pushers and stood against the wall determining which way to go to get a taxi when a cool guy leaning against the wall the whole time I was there said. "Don´t worry in 25 minute an empty train will be here to pick up the thousands of us stranded here.

Exactly 25 miutes later it arrived and I got on.

At the Hildago station I went to the Red line and it was the same thing but more people were getting off so I got on after 3 trains. My wife had written directions on what trains to get on and by accident wrote down the opposite direction than the 1 stop to Revolución. I saw Belles Artes as the first stop and got off and went underground to the otherside and in 2 stops I was there by the hotel, 100 minutes total time.

At the hotel just before 9AM I asked if I could keep my knapsack there. They gave me the key and TV remote and said take it to the room which isn´t ready and bring the key back as we keep them at the front desk when you leave to go out.


My friends arrived from the airport by taxi at my hotel soon after I checked in early about noon to pick me up but liked the hotel so much checked in and forgot about the Hotel Geneve.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for reporting-back, AlanMexicali. Sounds like a typical/normal pedestrian/passenger pattern at that hour of the a.m.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

Addendum to airport cabs: if you can't wait or for some other reason just want to hail a metered street cab at the airport, just walk across on the catwalk (Terminal 1, escalator around Gate 3) to the Camino Real hotel and dozens of cabs pass right in front. Less than 2 minute walk.

also, a good website: To and From the Airport.com - Mexico City.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

bigmutt said:


> Hey ... maybe I missed it, but no one ever mentions using a radio taxi when coming from (or going to) the MexCity airport.
> I use the DF airport over ten times a year and years ago I got wise to the scam of "authorized taxis" at the airport.


I don't think they're a scam. When I go to the airport, I call a taxi service, or radio taxi. The last time I took one, it cost me around $200. When I returned to Mexico City and took an authorized taxi home, it cost me the same.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The authorized taxi's at Mexico City's airport operate not much differently than authorized taxi's at many other airports, in Mexico and around the world. I wouldn't describe the system as a "scam." It's a well-organized system offering safe transportation. Yes, the price is higher leaving from airport property than if someone wanders-off airport property looking for another type of taxi, but I don't ever suggest someone unfamiliar with the city/airport do that or to the perimiter of the property just to save the equivalent of a few US$. I've used some of the radio-dispatched taxi services in the city (not the "sitio" ones, but "radio taxi" providers) and the service is good and there is an upcharge over what a random taxi would be if you hailed it on the street. Most people who ask the question about taxi fares seem to restrict their concerns for probably no further south than the Taxqueña bus station, and even closer to Centro Historico, Roma, etc. For someone traveling unusually long distances from the airport checking with a radio-taxi company certainly sounds as if it makes sense.


----------



## keizers (Mar 7, 2014)

*Uber*

Uber is cheaper than the airport taxis, about 180 pesos to Condesa, and in much nicer cars (Audi A4, for example). You need to speak Spanish and have a Mexican cellphone though, as the driver will call you to confirm that he is picking you up downstairs between doors 3 and 4 (abajo entre puertas tres y cuatro).

For those that don't know, Uber is an app for smartphones. Independent drivers (vetted by Uber) come to pick you up. You see their license plate, number name and picture on the app. It's very popular all across the US and in many cities outside the US.


----------



## keizers (Mar 7, 2014)

*Subway*

Using the subway to/from the airport is fine if you are going NOT during rush hour and have a small carry-on only. Terminal 2 is a ten-minute walk from Pantitlán station. I would never expect someone unfamiliar with the city to take the subway though unless they are an adventurous backpacker type - what a joke.


----------



## bigmutt (Aug 5, 2008)

keizers said:


> Uber is cheaper than the airport taxis, about 180 pesos to Condesa, and in much nicer cars (Audi A4, for example). You need to speak Spanish and have a Mexican cellphone though...


Uber is great ! You're right. and from the Condesa fare that you mention, seems like it's cheaper than airport taxis. Much nicer cars, and very professional.
I've used it in several U.S. cities and even in Melbourne, when a friend with cellphone called them. But never in Mexico.

I just checked their fare for my airport trip ... and unfortunately it's 572 pesos. Drat !! I guess I'll keep using my radio taxi for 200 pesos.

Thanks for the tip, keizers.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

keizers said:


> Using the subway to/from the airport is fine if you are going NOT during rush hour and have a small carry-on only. Terminal 2 is a ten-minute walk from Pantitlán station. I would never expect someone unfamiliar with the city to take the subway though unless they are an adventurous backpacker type - what a joke.


I think you are right. I am the adventurous backpacker type - and I always take the subway, and did even when I was unfamiliar with the city, as I do in every other city in the world whether familiar or not. How else do you learn.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> How else do you learn.


Well, we learn when we do something foolish.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> Well, we learn when we do something foolish.


Such as . . .?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't think they're a scam. When I go to the airport, I call a taxi service, or radio taxi. The last time I took one, it cost me around $200. When I returned to Mexico City and took an authorized taxi home, it cost me the same.


This is wierd. My friends took an ABC airport taxi and bought a ticket from the ticket booth at the airport to our hotel, one door from the Monument of the Revolution for $210 pesos. When they hailed a radio taxi at the hotel to go back to the airport I asked how much and the taxista said $60 pesos. I asked my friend yesterday when talking to him and he said he paid $65 pesos from the hotel to the airport. That is quite a difference!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

The fare I've paid riding in a randomly-selected taxi I've hailed on the street, in Colonia Roma, with the destination being the airport, charged, with the meter running, about 60 pesos ... early-morning when there was very little traffic on the streets in Mexico City. I haven't taken a radio-dispatched taxi for that trip but when I've spoken with drivers of those taxi's at other times when I've used them ... I was told they generally charge 20% above the assumed meter rate for the same distance traveled. The few times I've called for one of the airport-dispateched "authorized taxi's" to pick me up in Colonia Roma, the fare charged has been 1/2 the rate the same taxi would charge me for the trip from the airport to my apartment/hotel and the reason given for the lower fare is that there are no airport taxi-departure fees paid by the driver for the return trips and they were 'dead heading' from driving other people into the city from the airport. If a taxi charged me the same for both legs of the trip from/to the airport ... I'd be suspicious.


----------

